# 40+ TTC, Loss & Pregnancy



## Angelique76

My hope for this thread is that we can support each other in our journey, whether TTC, MC or successfully falling pregnant.


----------



## Angelique76

Today, for the first time in years, my cycle is 26 days and not 28 days. I read that it could be due to the polyp that I have, which will be removed in June. Could also be stress related, there has been a bit of that lately, but will have to get through it and move forward from there.


----------



## Love4you

Hi there! I turned 40 in November. I have 5 children already and 1 miscarriage most likely due to my age. 
A few days ago I found out I'm pregnant again. I know the risks so I'm not hugely optimistic. 
I did take supplements for 3 cycles prior to trying in the hopes of boosting egg health. Hopefully it worked. 
Let me know if you have questions or just want to talk.


----------



## Angelique76

Love4you said:


> Hi there! I turned 40 in November. I have 5 children already and 1 miscarriage most likely due to my age.
> A few days ago I found out I'm pregnant again. I know the risks so I'm not hugely optimistic.
> I did take supplements for 3 cycles prior to trying in the hopes of boosting egg health. Hopefully it worked.
> Let me know if you have questions or just want to talk.

Hi Love4You, 

Congratulations! I pray this is a sticky bean for you. 

Taking supplements definitely help at our age. :) Progesterone issues normally start declining at our age as well. Have you had yours checked?

I said that I am having a polyp removed in June. This month, though, my cycle is 26 days. First time in 5 years that it's not 28 days. I read on Doctor Google that it can be because of the polyp. Doctor said we can ttc if we want to but we would prefer him to run all the tests first.

I am so impatient. I just want to try again now! 

I am so afraid of another mc. My dd almost cried the other night saying she will never have a sibling. 

How far were you with your mc?

When in November is your birthday? I turned 40 November 30th. :)


----------



## Love4you

I turned 40 on nov 13 so we're pretty close. 
I have zero patience so I don't know that I'd be able to wait to TTC. When I had the miscarriage (8 weeks) I was consumed with getting pregnant. Just waiting for my cycle to come back was torture. 
I'm sure doctors know best but it would be so nice if they could do the surgery tomorrow! 
I will call my OB this week for the usual blood work and ask about the progesterone. I don't know if they routinely test.


----------



## Angelique76

Morning Love3You, 

Yes, we are not far apart. 

I am just waiting. I am feeling a but annoyed, but at the same time, time seems to go so quickly, so will be there before we know it. 

I read on Google this weekend that one shoudl wait 2 months before ttc after a polyp is removed. That has annoyed me so much more! Will confirm that with my OB. It seems that the op will happen at O time, which is a bit earlier because of the 26 day cycle this month. So if he says wait 2 months, it will mean ttc only in August. Arrghhhhh!!! 

How are you toay? Let me know what your OB says. I hope that you have a great week.


----------



## Love4you

I'm supposed to have my first appt plus blood work done Thursday. But I just started pink spotting. It's not enough to make me go to the ER and my OB is closed. So I guess I'll call tomorrow and see about blood work. Im not overly optimistic though. :(


----------



## Angelique76

Love4you said:


> I'm supposed to have my first appt plus blood work done Thursday. But I just started pink spotting. It's not enough to make me go to the ER and my OB is closed. So I guess I'll call tomorrow and see about blood work. Im not overly optimistic though. :(

Oh no, I am praying that everything is ok. Please let me know how you are. :hugs:


----------



## Love4you

I went and had labs drawn and then will have them repeated Thursday. Hopefully everything will double accordingly. The bleeding lasted less than an hour and no cramps. So I have a little bit of hope. But I'm stuck in limbo til thurs evening. Boo.


----------



## Angelique76

I am glad to hear that it stopped. It can be so nerve wrecking!

I pray that it all goes well. Try to rest and not stress too much. I know that it is not easy though, I become a complete nutter. 

Chat soon xo


----------



## Love4you

Oh I'm totally nuts! And of course my OB still hasn't even called to give me yesterday's number yet. I know it means nothing without Thursday's to compare but if its low then I'll at least be ready for bad news later. Ugh. The wait. 
Why do we do this to ourselves again?


----------



## Love4you

Beta 229.7 at 16 dpo. Next lab thurs morning.


----------



## nessaw

Hi I'm 41 had 3 losses before my dd who is 1 and another since including 2 sets of twins. Just finishedy first af after erpc with my last loss. Going for bloods tomorrow then appt with recurrent miscarriage consultant next week with results from genetic testing. Thought at the time I wouldn't go for if again but now just want one more try to give our child a sibling. I thought it would never happen but am going for it! X


----------



## Angelique76

Hi Nessaw, I am sorry to hear of your loss. I pray for you that all goes well and that you will have your rainbow soon. Looking forward to reading about your journey. 

Love4You - that's great! My number with my December pregnancy was only 54 at 14dpo. Here's hoping for a double up by Thursday. How do you feel otherwise? Any cravings or hectic symtpoms yet?

I read that the incindence of twins increases by 200% after the age of 40. My dd. said she just wants one please lol 

Exactly 2 months today and I see my ob, pre-op, and then ttc as soon as he has the bloods back. I cannot wait!


----------



## Love4you

I'm so sorry for all of your losses Nessaw. Losing just one so far was crushing for me. I hope the tests give you answers and new hope. 
Angelique-your day is coming up soon. I'm excited for you. 

I got my 2nd beta and it's 545. I doubled. Yay. Ultrasound Monday to make sure it's not ectopic but can they even see anything at 5 weeks?


----------



## Angelique76

I am so happy for you Love! That is really awesome.

Thanks for the wishes. After 3 losses, we.use don't want to go through that again. I can't wait!!! But it's already less than two months away.

Doctor could see on my ultrasound. Can't see heart beat but can see where it is. So that is exciting. :) Can't wait.to see the pic :)


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Hi Lovely :flower: Following in your journey here too as well as in contact on facebook! xxx


----------



## Love4you

Thanks Angelique. Wish it was Monday!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Love4you - I noticed your little boy is called Lucas too :) great name ;)


----------



## Angelique76

xAmberLFCx said:


> Hi Lovely :flower: Following in your journey here too as well as in contact on facebook! xxx

Hey Amber. Mwah! Good to have you here :)


----------



## Angelique76

Love4you said:


> Thanks Angelique. Wish it was Monday!

Almost there Love4You! Tomorrow will be here before you know it. I am positive that you will be absolutely fine. Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Love4you

Haha Amber! Great minds think alike!!
Appt is 8:50am. I'm hoping we see more than just an empty sac but from what I've read online that seems to be most common.


----------



## Love4you

So they didn't give me a picture to take home but we did see the sac and what looked to be the yolk sac. Next ultrasound 5/4.


----------



## Angelique76

Hey Love4You, I am so happy for you. I am sure that your scan in May will be great with a strong heart beat. 

Everyone have a lovely week. Today feels like a Monday, it was a holiday yesterday, Family Day. So we had a four day weekend and now having to try and get back into the swing of things. xo


----------



## Love4you

Aw, I appreciate the positive thinking. I'd feel better if morning sickness had started. All I have is super bloat so I look 5 months pregnant. Awkward. 
Summer is coming and you'll be TTC soon.


----------



## Angelique76

Hi Love4You, 

Apparently every pregnancy is so different. I am sure that you are fine. Bloating, though not fun, is a good sign. :) It is a sign of progesterone which relaxes the smooth muscle in your digetive system. Hee hee, thank you Doctor Google. I had no nausea with dd, not much that indicated I was pregnant at all really. I got bit dizzy in the beginning, but that was it. I did land up carring so big, and loved every moment of it. But ja, who knows what the next one will be like. 

July, I really can't wait! It will be winter here then. But that's ok, I don't really care anymore when, or how. As long as I can have a happy, healthy pregnancy which gets me to the point of taking a baby home, I will be so happy. My doctor said 9 out of 10 woman who get past 12 weeks, will take a baby home. I just keep positive and pray.


----------



## Angelique76

I am pretty sure I O'd twice this month, a couple days apart. I read that about 10% of woman in a controlled study had that. Will chat to OB when I see him in June. 

Any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Love4you

I'm sure it's possible depending on the length of your cycle. Also sometimes your body gears up to O and fails so tries again later.


----------



## Angelique76

Ok, so now I see that the time is starting to pass quickly. Not long now and my issues will be sorted and I can ttc again. 

I have such pms nausea this month. And change of season is also giving me a bit of a nasal drip, which is not helping. 

I will be posting my journey here, completely, for memory and to share with anyone else. 

I spoke to my dh about taking folic acid, and he rolled his eyes at me! Seriously! mmm... I will make sure he takes it. I told him it helps with keeping "them swimmers" healthy too. Anyway, I will get him to take it.


----------



## Angelique76

So, the medical aid excluded me for miscarriage for 12 months. It has been bothering me so much. So, yesterday I decided to contact my OB to discuss the issue. He referred me to the governing board. I landed up speaking to some big-shot at my actual medical aid company who confirmed that she has never seen such an exclusion. They will investigate it and get back to me. Fingers and toes crossed, and many prayers that they overturn the exclusion. 

I pray that I will never need services related to another miscarriage, but I need to know that I am covered in case it should happen again.


----------



## Angelique76

So, today I am starting to feel excited as the time to op is getting shorter. June 12 is around the corner now. 

My daughter asked me why I am going for an op, so I told her that they need to fix something. She told me she was very sad in December because she thought she was finally going to have a brother or sister. My heart broke for her. I told her not to worry, that she would have one next year. No pressure doctor, you have to make this happen. :)

I will do whatever it takes now. 

I read that sweet potatoes (yams) produce more FSH. Haha, shall I start eating more of them? Although, I don't have any issue falling pregnant, it's keeping the babies in that becomes an issue. But we will get to the route of the problem.


----------



## Love4you

Your appt is sooo close. I'm excited for you too! 
My daughter is dying for a sister. Poor thing has 4 brothers. I'm sure though if this pregnancy succeeds it'll be another boy. She'll be so sad. I just blame daddy.


----------



## Angelique76

Love4You... why do you think it will be another boy? How are you doing otherwise?


----------



## Love4you

I think with 4 boys that the odds of a girl is pretty small. I just want a healthy baby. And my boys are such mamas boys that I don't mind more. 
No bleeding or cramping. I'm really dizzy, tired, and nauseous (but only if I'm hungry) Pretty mild symptoms so far. Scan on Thursday! Excited and worried!!


----------



## Angelique76

I agree, a happy healthy baby is all that matters! I hope that you feel better soon. I am sure that everything will go well on Thursday. 

I hope that they will give you a pic this time :)


----------



## Angelique76

So, my cycle came two days early again. 26 days and quite heavy. I read on Dr. Google that heavier flow is probably due to polyp. I will have to chat to Doc when I see him in just over a month. I wonder if the shorter cycle, which brings with it a shorter luteal phase will have negative consequences for conception. 

I hope that everyone is well.


----------



## Love4you

I read that taking vitamin B will lengthen a short luteal phase. Maybe try that? 
Ultrasound today at 2:30 eastern time (US). So nervous.


----------



## Angelique76

Thank you for the advice. I am on pre-natals. Do you think I should get extra Vit B? Probably hey lol

All the best for today. I am sure that it will all go well. Can't wait to get the update :)

I think you guys are 6 hours behind us, if they have changed daylight savings.


----------



## Love4you

Baby measures right on track. Heart rate 162. Hopefully we continue to progress. Thanks for all the positive thinking!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4821.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Love4you

And I definitely would try the extra vitamin B. It helped me.


----------



## Angelique76

Awwww, bless! That is so awesome. Congratulations again. HR sounds good. Here's to a happy, healthy, 9 months for you.

I will definitely try the Vit B. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Angelique76

One month and two days to op! Time is flying by! I can't wait. I have calmed down a bit on baby fever, but it hasn't left lol.


----------



## Angelique76

I am thinking that I may need to move this to the TTC over 35 page. Catch me there if you still want to follow. xo


----------



## Love4you

Just wanted to update that we got the results from the chromosome screening. So far baby is healthy and it's a GIRL! Our level 2 ultrasound is next month to screen for any birth defects so still a little more waiting to go. Hope things are going well with you!


----------



## Angelique76

Hi Love4You, 

I am so happy to hear from you and very happy to hear that all is well. And your daughter must be so excited that she is getting the little sister she wants. 

Otherwise, how are you feeling?

I am fine, thank you. Next week I see my OB again. I can't wait! Trying to get rid of some flu though, so hope that he will still op next week. Praying that he won't delay the op. I can't wait to have all the testing done so that we can get back to ttc. Excited and nervous. I have been a little obssessed with everything. LOL. I am reading up on everything! I want to empower myself with as much knowledge as possible so that I know what to ask OB and also know what he is talking about. 

All the best for the next screening.


----------



## Angelique76

So, in just over an hour I will see my OB. I cannot explain it, but I feel like a little kid waiting for a big surprise. Goodness, I have a list of questions to go through with OB. I hope that he gets that often... lol


----------



## Angelique76

Oh my, I can't believe so much time has gone by without me updating. Where has this year gone?! 

TTC has been on hold for a little bit. I think we may get trying again toward year end or January 2019. 

Everything was in the clear after my op last year and there is nothing stopping me TTC. I have progesterone supplements to take in the tww... when the time comes. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## KGMama5

Hello, ladies! I hope it's okay if I join your thread...I'm in a similar situation...I'm 42, and a mother of five healthy children. I had some pregnancy issues(pre-term labor, one c-section), but never had a problem with conception, or loss until this year. My husband and I decided to try for "just one more", knowing our time was running out due to my age, and I got pregnant as soon as we started trying. That was in April, and I had my first loss, a chemical pregnancy, the first week of May. Since then, I had another cp in July, and I am terribly afraid that I will never have another viable pregnancy. My doctor gave me 50mg progesterone suppositories to use once per day, at bedtime, from cd14-28. I only have 27 day cycles, though, and he first told me I didn't need the progesterone because my cd21 test level was 22.59, without the suppositories. Now, after having used them for one cycle, I am completely off. Af was 6 days late, EWCM showed up 2 days early, I o'd three days early, and now, at cd18, it feels like af is coming. Has anyone else had this happen after progesterone?


----------



## Angelique76

I am sorry for your loss. It is not easy. At our age progesterone can definitely be an issue. I normally take if from 3dpo and then, if no +, I stop and af will get me 2 days later. I am not sure about feeling like af is coming, could be the progesterone, although it normally prevents af. Or maybe you are on your way to a + :) 
If you have more CP's I would suggest asking for a higher dose of Progesterone. My doctor has given me 200mg per day, from 3dpo. If you take progesterone too soon, it can prevent pregnancy, so try to be sure of O date and wait until 3dpo before you start. I hope this helps. Looking forward to your BFP!


----------



## KGMama5

Thanks, Angelique76, I appreciate it. I know absolutely nothing about progesterone, and I'm a bit on edge about the whole process now, anyway, given the losses...Will such a low dose(50mg) of progesterone even be helpful? Most of the ladies in the posts I've read, like yourself, take 100-200mg, and when I called about my prescription originally, the custom compounding shop said they'd had to make a special batch because they don't keep that low a dose in stock...Also, do you have any side effects while taking it? I've had extreme breast tenderness, water retention, and insomnia, but that last one might just be the stress...:wacko:


----------



## Angelique76

Yes, it can come with side effects. If you are concerned double up the dose. I haven't really heard of anyone taking 50mg, I must be honest. But, saying that, you are lucky to find a doctor who is happy to prescribe it. Some docs flat out refuse. 

Fear will keep you from reaching your dreams. It's hard, I have lost 3, but keep your eyes on the prize :)


----------



## KGMama5

That's terrible! I can't imagine a doctor refusing to prescribe a necessary medication, or something that at least had the potential to help...

I'm so sorry for your losses...I'll admit, my first loss just about broke me but, I'm doing my best to focus on the goal, and keep moving forward...That said, I'm fairly certain af is about to make an appearance, and I'll be out for this month...Its hard to say though as I've been having af-like cramps for a week now, which is just strange...


----------



## Angelique76

How are you today KGMama5? Did af arrive?


----------



## KGMama5

Hi, Angelique76...Honestly, I'm not sure how I am. AF is officially late, but HPTs are all negative, I seem to be having an LH surge again, and yesterday(when AF was due), I had a bunch of EWCM...I am so confused right now. Am I correct in thinking that I'm (at 17dpo) past the point of getting a BFP? Also, and I'm sorry if TMI, but my cp is high, and soft. I can't tell about the open/closed aspect because I've given birth before so, it's a little tricky...I have no idea what to do next. Oh, and I've used both Wondfo, and FRERs, so I'd think the FRER at least would be showing something by now if I were pregnant...:-k


----------



## Angelique76

To be honest, my friend gae birth to a little boy 4 months ago and she only got her BFP almost two weeks late. So, you could very well be pregnant. If you CP is high and soft, AND closed, then it is a good sign. Some pregnancies bring with them loads to CM. It could all be positive signs for pg. 

I look forward to reading some more updates. FX!


----------



## KGMama5

That would have been fantastic but, unfortunately, AF showed up...Two days late but, here nonetheless. I don't understand why my cervix stayed soft, and I've had blazing positive opks since before AF started...I've never been this confused during a cycle.


----------



## Angelique76

it could be that you had a chemical? I always say trust your gut. If you were pregnant it would be reason enough to have a high cp. Fx for the next cycle xo


----------



## KGMama5

Thanks...And, honestly, I can't tell. I wanted to be pg so badly that I might have been convincing myself that I was, i.e., symptom spotting, over-squinting at hpt lines, etc...But, it's always possible it was a cp. That would make my third in 4 months though, so I really hope not...Trying to stay optimistic for this month...How are you doing? I'd read that you planned to hold off on ttc until late this year, or early next year. Are you still following that plan?


----------



## Angelique76

I'm praying for you! 

Yes, we are moving and some other issues, so we just want to settle a little bit and then we will be ok to ttc. I would be ok just going for it now, because at our age it could take a while (or not). Men don't get it. They can make a baby any time, mostly. And they do take 9 months to grow. But, it's ok, we have to both be ok with it, and I'm ok with that.


----------



## KGMama5

Thanks, I appreciate it. And I know what you mean, my husband and I have had the same issues. I've been ready to try again for a while, and he's been wanting to wait for "a better time" but, as I've told him many, many times, I'm old. We have five children. Chaos is never-ending. There is no "better time". I still beat myself up over the losses because I feel like we've just waited too long, you know? Like we missed our last chance waiting for the time to be "right" when that was never really going to happen...


----------



## Angelique76

I know what you mean. We have one daughter and three losses. So, inside I am really impatient but I am showing a patient face. We both want another, and my dd can't wait, but I will give it to Jan, but then we need to start ttc

Just tell him to move to not trying, not preventing either, to see if it happens without all the fuss? I know my dh was a bit weird about timing it correctly etc. It felt unatural to him. Maybe he will be better with that?


----------



## KGMama5

I will admit, the scheduling aspect of everything has taken a bit of a toll. When I got pregnant in April(loss in early May), I was shocked. I hadn't really gotten a handle on the charting, etc., that everyone else seems to have no trouble with so, we just did whatever, whenever, and I crossed my fingers. Maybe I should just throw out the planners and just let what happens, happen. That said, after two back to back losses, I'm a nervous wreck. Knowing that time is getting shorter, being afraid of miscarriages now, when I never was before...Its so stressful. I told my doctor that I feel like the eggs I have left must be square, and dented up at this point, and I'm afraid I don't have any "good" eggs left. To top it off, my youngest(7) came home last week and announced that he needed a little brother, just out of nowhere. It was heartbreaking because, of course, I knew about the losses even though he didn't, and now I feel like I've let him down, too. I read all of these message boards for advice, and for comfort when things get really rough and, I see women who have been through so much worse than I have, so many more times, and they're still trying, still hopeful, and I am so envious of their strength, yours included. I've never considered myself a "weak" person but, I would have been 22 weeks yesterday, and I didn't handle it well at all...


----------



## Angelique76

KGMama5 said:


> I will admit, the scheduling aspect of everything has taken a bit of a toll. When I got pregnant in April(loss in early May), I was shocked. I hadn't really gotten a handle on the charting, etc., that everyone else seems to have no trouble with so, we just did whatever, whenever, and I crossed my fingers. Maybe I should just throw out the planners and just let what happens, happen. That said, after two back to back losses, I'm a nervous wreck. Knowing that time is getting shorter, being afraid of miscarriages now, when I never was before...Its so stressful. I told my doctor that I feel like the eggs I have left must be square, and dented up at this point, and I'm afraid I don't have any "" eggs left. To top it off, my youngest(7) came home last week and announced that he needed a little brother, just out of nowhere. It was heartbreaking because, of course, I knew about the losses even though he didn't, and now I feel like I've let him down, too. I read all of these message boards for advice, and for comfort when things get really rough and, I see women who have been through so much worse than I have, so many more times, and they're still trying, still hopeful, and I am so envious of their strength, yours included. I've never considered myself a "weak" person but, I would have been 22 weeks yesterday, and I didn't handle it well at all...

Hi, I'm only seeing this now. How are you doing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just been reading through all of this.
sorry for you loss.
I know the feeling as I've had a MC at 10 weeks and 3 CP and it's Heart breaking.
Just wanted to wish you the best of luck with this journey and goodness what a journey.
I just wanted to jump in and tell you that my aunty had my cousin when she was 41. So 40 really isn't old. I'm 39 and will be 40 in dec and 5 weeks 2 days pregnant. I'm like a nervous wreck just wanting to will away the weeks to get out of the danger zone.
I'm so scared of having another loss and the only thing giving me hope is pregnancy tests lines being so dark. We don't get betta bloods done here for HTC levels so it's a case of just waiting it out until u can have a scan. Normally not till week 12 here but hoping because of my age and my last preganacy being high risk I'll be offered a scan earlier just for the reassurance. Can stop testing then. I'm testing like a mad womon. It's a bit embarrassing but it's the only thing that keeps me more positive.

Anyway just wanted to say that so many womon have babies in there 40s now. I see a lady post on YouTube the other day that she was pregnant naturally at 45.
Just wanted to wish you all all the baby dust in the world.
I pray this happens for you all and I'm sure it will.
Hope u don't mind me dropping in.
Good luck ladies


----------

